# Get to know each other.



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

For starters and lets see where this might go.

I am so F**king sick of thinking i have to hide who i am and where im from from the big boogie man.   I dont fucken care anymore.  My name is Steve im 57 and i live on Flinders island Tasmania Australia.   I am not going to fear the boogie man no longer.   

I woke up about 10 years ago and i would not change it for the world. I just have to look at where i am now in writing this.  To KD, the people here at SH and active on this forum i say thank you.    

Ill jump in and go first. 
   I think it is people like us that are the ones who can control this reality and the next reset outcome.   We at SH are the ones that seem to be working a lot of this out like no others, why is that ?   I dont know anything but lets have fun with this.  We are the winners .





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-06 14:00:15Reaction Score: 16


Christopher here. I don't hide from SHIT.
Don't worry, "they" hardly care about us. We're fringe and tabloid type stuff. Not threatening to the mass hypnosis.
But it only takes 100 (star) monkeys, so... We're up to at least 12 now.
I'm down for whatever.
You're right about "them" being the losers. What world do the winners want to create this time? Think "globally" () and most importantly where you want to be locally. Community. Village.
If you're happy where you're at, really root down and plug in. Enliven it.
Do you believe?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-06 16:40:30Reaction Score: 15




Starmonkey said:


> We're up to at least 12 now.


Haha, an obvious reference to a famous time travel movie.... The Butterfly Effect! 

I am also unafraid and non-paranoid (to a fault? You decide!). My "real" name is Terry, but I've been going by Banta online since the days of AOL (I'm also unusualveracity on Discord and YouTube). I think I've been fairly upfront with personal details on this site, as appropriate, but I live in western NY, Buffalo at the moment, but I've been all over the area (holler at me if you've heard of Angelica.... Hahaha). I have a wife and a couple kids, and a very large desire (which is increasing by the day) to take them all on a ship to live and explore. I also have an allergy to presumptions of massive worldwide conspiracies, or more specifically, the "end boss" syndrome. Life and reality are complex and trying to outline simple cause and effect relationships will often blind one to other possibilities, as opposed to illuminate. There are conspiracies, there are shadowy groups vying for control, there are hidden truths and distorted "facts", but in my experience, the "why" is never singular and the "who" is only useful when we are being incredibly specific.

Maybe that's a little beyond the point of this thread, but I thought it might explain where I am coming from sometimes. I like to consider myself a true skeptic, and that sword cuts both ways, to conventional and alternative explanations alike.

At the risk of pissing Starmonkey off (because he _loves_ this Earth shape business so much), I am also DATRH on YouTube, which was basically a parody/mirror of the DITRH channel, where I assume the character of an ardent globe and heliocentric model defender. It was partially done to see if I could confuse the YouTube algorithms and show the simplistic nature of the "debunking" arguments, but I think it mostly confuses the limited audience I've acquired.

Despite having that channel, I do not consider myself a flat earther, because I think the very statement is unnecessarily reductive. However, I may slightly depart from my colleague, Sir Monkey of the Stars, on the value in discussions of "earth shape" in that I believe that understanding the unproven (and likely unprovable) foundations that the current cosmology were built on can lead to individuals making great progress in regards to truly thinking for one's self. It is a great field to research (but definitely not the only one) to understand the true utility and limitations of science, and the impact that the "global" religion of Scientism (materialism) has on virtually everyone. This is why I somewhat reject the notions that the "flat earth" is largely a psy-op... in specific examples, it does have those components, but they only "work" if you then buy into a new narrative or model, which completely goes against the concept of being an honest seeker of truth and freedom. Build your own models, if you like, but you should periodically destroy them as well.  That said, I fully agree with Starmonkey that one should recognize the folly of trying to debate matters like this, as if there is a provable certainty. For another example, a popular idea among the "flat earthers" these days is that "outer space is fake", which again, is a bridge too far for me. What our sky and the celestial phenomenon above us are is anyone's guess and it's been a (THE?) past-time of humanity throughout recorded history to speculate (and eventually declare) on what it is exactly. Space agencies are entirely fraudulent, but the concept itself is old and likely derived partially from an inner "knowing." Which means that it's likely distorted and inaccurate, but also indicates to me that there is "something" to it. You can throw aliens and the like in the same bucket.

There are many paths to "enlightenment" and all of what I stated above can certainly be bypassed. It's all how one's particular _slant_ inspires them. I do not claim to know, well, really much of anything as a fact or claim any sort of true "enlightenment." I share all of this to partially help myself sort things out and in the hopes that others might be able to derive some value from it, with little desire to convert others to my way of thinking (I do get frustrated sometimes though, because I also still suck in a lot of ways!) Even when I was quite young and thought a lot of things that I've subsequently come to reject were "true", I always would remind myself of the mental exercise, "what if all of reality just started a moment ago and all memories were created at that point?" This helps remind me of the futility of trying to ever conclusively proving anything as a definitive reality, because we are a part of the very system we are trying to assess. We cannot ever be "objective third parties" when it comes to the "big" questions of existence and yet I think we all delude ourselves to the contrary frequently.

That said, I do think that even though we cannot likely ever "figure it all out", the most important things we can do as human beings is learn and lovingly share that learning. And to me, a big part of that "love" is fully respecting the free will of sovereign entities. I think the historical and current world situation largely comes not from "evil" as classically defined, but misguided attempts to "help", regardless of what the recipients desire.  I am guilty of this (and a myriad of other faults.) But I will still try to unravel the puzzle and recognize my limitations to the best of my ability.

To that end, I am always trying to balance the investigation of the physical "reality" with exploration of the mental/spiritual/consciousness. I think dreams are an excellent tool that everyone has access to, but often ignore or try to reduce to terms that we can understand "rationally." There are many schools of thought towards understanding the multi-dimesionality of our consciousness and again, to me, it's not that one is better than another, it's just whatever resonates with yourself strongest. Personally, as many have likely noticed, I am a big fan of the Carlos Castaneda Don Juan books, but I do try and read a bit of everything, from the Bible to New Age channelers, and everything "in between." Like with everything, there are "psy-op" type components, misrepresentations, and sometimes just pure fabrications involved, but just because concepts can be weaponized, does not be that they are completely "fictional." Perhaps that's not even the best word, because "fiction" itself contains many "truths." The "best" stories and art come not from a place of rationality and linear time but from the inner "infinite."

To some, this will all certainly sound like nonsense and I will easily admit that it is! But I would humbly ask all to consider the value of "non-sense", I.e., beyond our perceptions of physicality and the limitations of our ability to accurately convey concepts though language. Consider what "knowledge" is and try to understand how it can exist without words to express it. Then you may also feel inspired to write a manifesto like this way-too-long post where all that's really said is that the truth can never been transposed into a format that everyone (and even yourself!) can ever understand.

However, I believe deep down that once one has reduced their physical, temporal concerns, the desire to "understand" is what inspires us all as human beings. I believe some of us are more connected to that inherent drive and that's my answer to the question posed by WarningGuy:



WarningGuy said:


> We at SH are the ones that seem to be working a lot of this out like no others, why is that ?


My apologies for this rant. I am almost embarrassed to post it, but in the interest of freely sharing, these are my genuine thoughts at this juncture. We'll see where I am in a month (hopefully on a ship to the lands beyond!) The only other point I would like to make is to emphasize the "winners" mentality. Stop giving away your free-will! It can never be conclusively proven how much our intentions create this reality, so I choose to believe that a positive and productive mindset will create a new world. If I'm wrong, it doesn't really matter anyway... but if I'm right... just imagine!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-06 17:36:08Reaction Score: 8



Just got back from "blm", but "ALL lives matter" march to downtown. Good support. Only one old crusty Trump/Pence agent provocateur trying to bait people by shoving his videoing pad up in people's faces. He got escorted out. Even the cops wouldn't take him seriously. He was claiming assault when they'd block or touch, but it was actually HE doing the assaulting.
Must suck to now be the losing minority. And, in some part of themselves know it, but be in stubborn denial. Poor babies. That regime is OVER.
Plus I'm taking "black lives matter" and "all lives matter" to the next level.
ALL LIFE MATTERS.


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-06-06 19:49:40Reaction Score: 18


My name is Alexandra, called Alex (Alexandra only when my Mom has something to criticise) and I'm 35 & married, no kids for medical reasons.
I really love this forum and when I registered I needed a name, and fast. I was thinking about myrrh, a plant, and Mirinda which is a Fanta-like lemonade beverage thing, and there you go. When I was 19 I dyed my hair, I wanted to go all blue but I have dark brown hair and it wasn't recommened, so I only did the endings (as predicted it dryed out and I had to re-do it every three weeks or so because it got smurf-colored then green, long story short I cut it off) so that would explain the avatar, a dream come true  I used to go on raves, have some experience with psychedelic states of consciousness and am basicially a weird person but I learned to embrace it. Very sensitive and involuntarily empathic.
I'd rather type on a keyboard but I'm a tablet user 99% of the time.

PS I'm from south west Germany from a small village, left university in the fourth semester and trained in marketing, then became an online editor, was self employed with some writing afterwards and currently I'm an (employed) editor again and do some graphic work as well.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-06 20:13:12Reaction Score: 8


Well, I'm Starmonkey because my Mayan sun signs from two different schools of thought, timing, interpretation whatever.
Jose Arguelles' Dreamspell and in the Tzolkin I'm Kin 88, yellow planetary star (galactic activation portal).
And I'm something monkey in Ian Xel Lunghold's approach. I lost that information.
Both of those guys moved on. Ian was fairly young.
Nice to get this meeting business out in the open. A few of us have privately messaged and emailed, but there are plenty more wallflowers and closet dwellers out there!
Quit holdin up that wall! It'll stay. Or it won't. Who cares?


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-06-06 20:31:38Reaction Score: 5




Starmonkey said:


> Well, I'm Starmonkey because my Mayan sun signs from two different schools of thought, timing, interpretation whatever.
> Jose Arguelles' Dreamspell and in the Tzolkin I'm Kin 88, yellow planetary star (galactic activation portal).
> And I'm something monkey in Ian Xel Lunghold's approach. I lost that information.
> Both of those guys moved on. Ian was fairly young.
> ...


Great you mention him, one of Ian's talks helped to wake me up, I used to see the political angle but then I watched his videos in 2008 or 9 I think, it was mind expanding!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-06-06 21:07:54Reaction Score: 17


In this incarnation of the game, I am playing the role of Krystal Nicole. My mom liked the name Crystal, but being born in '79, everyone else was named Crystal, so she named me Krystal and I went by Nicole, but I got tired of explaining that during roll call at the "education" camps, so I'll answer to either. I started out in duality by name. I grew up in the panhandle of Texas, the buckle of The Bible belt, not ever fitting in because I asked a lot of questions to which people had no answers. They don't like that. They don't like a lot of things.

Anyway, I also do not gaf anymore. I'm ready for the curtain to be lifted so I can move on from this life into another. Since I've uncovered The Grand Conspiracy, everything is pretty boring and nothing really "matter"s.

I use to laugh at people talking about "star seeds" and such, but now I know that is what we are. Star seed, conspiracy theorist, freethinker - all the same. We came here to invoke change and play the game.

This site has been a saving grace. Thank you to all who contribute here, even if you have pissed me off or I have pissed you off. Either way, you have provided me with information, made me see different perspectives, and I am grateful.

_@WarningGuy_, great idea.

And for those of you not ready to make your grand entrance out of the shadows, that's totally cool. You do you.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-06 21:53:01Reaction Score: 8




Banta said:


> Haha, an obvious reference to a famous time travel movie.... The Butterfly Effect!
> 
> I am also unafraid and non-paranoid (to a fault? You decide!). My "real" name is Terry, but I've been going by Banta online since the days of AOL (I'm also unusualveracity on Discord and YouTube). I think I've been fairly upfront with personal details on this site, as appropriate, but I live in western NY, Buffalo at the moment, but I've been all over the area (holler at me if you've heard of Angelica.... Hahaha). I have a wife and a couple kids, and a very large desire (which is increasing by the day) to take them all on a ship to live and explore. I also have an allergy to presumptions of massive worldwide conspiracies, or more specifically, the "end boss" syndrome. Life and reality are complex and trying to outline simple cause and effect relationships will often blind one to other possibilities, as opposed to illuminate. There are conspiracies, there are shadowy groups vying for control, there are hidden truths and distorted "facts", but in my experience, the "why" is never singular and the "who" is only useful when we are being incredibly specific.
> 
> ...


I've subliminally equated your avatar name with the hairy bantha from Star Wars. At least it's not a tauntaun. What with their smelly reputation and all.
Just to shock y'all that thought there should be an age restriction for signup and that I was TWELVE, I turn 47 on the 20th. Summer solstice this year! Woo!
And another... Interesting how the conspiring ilk are getting caught and called out faster. Assimilated that term for their own purposes, like all, but the conspirators are more obvious these days everyone has a camera in their phone. And instant communication. Other viewpoints. Adios, Soros and Gates of the world! Adifuckingos!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-06-06 22:06:19Reaction Score: 12


I go by my name ... well sort of, Plamski = Plamen. A 49 yo half Bulgar, half Londoner - if there's such an animal!

Everyone here is very welcoming and knowledgeable. I haven't seen the host (KD) in a while, though?! Where is he?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-06 22:23:24Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Haha, an obvious reference to a famous time travel movie.... The Butterfly Effect!
> 
> I am also unafraid and non-paranoid (to a fault? You decide!). My "real" name is Terry, but I've been going by Banta online since the days of AOL (I'm also unusualveracity on Discord and YouTube). I think I've been fairly upfront with personal details on this site, as appropriate, but I live in western NY, Buffalo at the moment, but I've been all over the area (holler at me if you've heard of Angelica.... Hahaha). I have a wife and a couple kids, and a very large desire (which is increasing by the day) to take them all on a ship to live and explore. I also have an allergy to presumptions of massive worldwide conspiracies, or more specifically, the "end boss" syndrome. Life and reality are complex and trying to outline simple cause and effect relationships will often blind one to other possibilities, as opposed to illuminate. There are conspiracies, there are shadowy groups vying for control, there are hidden truths and distorted "facts", but in my experience, the "why" is never singular and the "who" is only useful when we are being incredibly specific.
> 
> ...


The other reason for your appellation due to your verbosity and a most clever play on words, sir!


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-06-06 22:29:20Reaction Score: 14


My name is L. (pronounced "El") and I'm 47.  I live in New York and, like the motto from the 80's, I really do love New York.  I'm a marine corps veteran and a daughter of the american revolution.  IgneousInk has been my handle since 1996!!!  The Igneous is because I love rocks and the "ink" is because I love to read and write.  Indeed, it is now my profession (the reading and writing part).  I've been part of communities like this since they started, back in the angelfire and godlikeproduction days (ugh, I know, I was young).  With the same name because I've never been a jerk and can keep using the same moniker. 

Ever since I was a kid I've had an insatiable drive to know the world, know myself, understand everything I can understand.  I believe in turning a thing over multiple times in my mind in order to see it from all angles.  I know what I believe in but I remain open to change, especially in these times.  We must all adapt and rise above.  In Batman Dark Knight (? I think?) Bane says "Chaos is a Ladder" and he means it in an opportunistic kind of way but I think it is also appropriate for your average joe trying to make sense of things right now.

I know the internet has been around for a while but every day I sit at the keyboard and it's like "Where do I want to travel to today?"  It's such a powerful and amazing tool. 

Research is literally my favorite thing to do in the whole world, so if you ever wanted to know anything about something, I'm your girl.

Edit:  I meant to add that I am incredibly impressed with the level of scholarship within this group, along with the rigorous standards.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-06 23:32:11Reaction Score: 2




Starmonkey said:


> I've subliminally equated your avatar name with the hairy bantha from Star Wars.


I think that's probably where the inspiration came from... "Banta" was a character name in a horrific screenplay I wrote when I was in my teens. "Banta" is also the name of the blacksmith in 600 AD in the game Chrono Trigger, but I don't think I consciously knew that when I adopted the moniker. I do like to gently graze in the sand though... like a reverse Anakin!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-07 00:28:55Reaction Score: 2




Banta said:


> I think that's probably where the inspiration came from... "Banta" was a character name in a horrific screenplay I wrote when I was in my teens. "Banta" is also the name of the blacksmith in 600 AD in the game Chrono Trigger, but I don't think I consciously knew that when I adopted the moniker. I do like to gently graze in the sand though... like a reverse Anakin!


Banter, right? Everybody got that one? Maybe I didn't wait long enough...



igneous said:


> My name is L. (pronounced "El") and I'm 47.  I live in New York and, like the motto from the 80's, I really do love New York.  I'm a marine corps veteran and a daughter of the american revolution.  IgneousInk has been my handle since 1996!!!  The Igneous is because I love rocks and the "ink" is because I love to read and write.  Indeed, it is now my profession (the reading and writing part).  I've been part of communities like this since they started, back in the angelfire and godlikeproduction days (ugh, I know, I was young).  With the same name because I've never been a jerk and can keep using the same moniker.
> 
> Ever since I was a kid I've had an insatiable drive to know the world, know myself, understand everything I can understand.  I believe in turning a thing over multiple times in my mind in order to see it from all angles.  I know what I believe in but I remain open to change, especially in these times.  We must all adapt and rise above.  In Batman Dark Knight (? I think?) Bane says "Chaos is a Ladder" and he means it in an opportunistic kind of way but I think it is also appropriate for your average joe trying to make sense of things right now.
> 
> ...


Pretty "cocky"  to have THE as your name. The name THE. You am that I am, Yosemite Sam.


Starmonkey said:


> Banter, right? Everybody got that one? Maybe I didn't wait long enough...
> 
> 
> Pretty "cocky"  to have THE as your name. The name THE. You am that I am, Yosemite Sam.


Jk or playfully played, of course.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2020-06-07 03:44:55Reaction Score: 12


My name is Erik, born as Janni. I thought I was 28 years old last night and it actually turns out I'll become thirty years old forthcoming year. I study language, but I spend my time mostly playing guitar and violin and singing. Every morning I train. I used to run for quite some time now but I stay fit and athletic through calisthenics here at home, no need for fitness studio. 

No kids yet, but all the girls here in town loves dragging their pecker up. The girls here are clueless. We will be dragged into war, yet they prolong becoming mothers, the stupid girls here. First we'll have to survive the COVID-19 which is a planned attack by them that will drag us into war.

We'll see how this will turn out. Hopefully the girls awaken instead of party and bullshit.


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-06-07 03:56:32Reaction Score: 15


This energy is going around. It is our time.

I was guided to remain in the shadows until the appropriate time. A few years ago, I knew my role was changing and it was time to emerge.

I am Tim. I am 44. I live with my wife and kids near Rutland, Vermont.

I came in ‘awake’. Normal behavior and interactions never made sense to me. Actually, nothing ever made sense to me. As I started to tap into/remember my cosmic memories, things started to make more sense. I have built up and torn down many models of who I am. Each time I tear it down the same core and sense of purpose keeps emerging. And I like it.

Physical activity was always my solace when grinding through life. Then I got seriously hurt. Western medicine chewed me up and spit me out. They told me to go home because there was nothing more they could do. Fine. I will heal myself I told them. And when I took that path, I finally started to remember who I am. And what I can do. Then, I learned to heal others. 

Throughout it all, I have always been interested in maximizing human potential.

I am conductor because I conduct ENERGY in both senses of the word. I could always feel energy, but now I can use it. To me, everything is flow, music, energy and vibration. I flow with the energy, the music, the universe; and then the flow will conduct me when I ask for it or surrender to it. I can tap into the flow and read energy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-06-07 04:35:12Reaction Score: 15




conductor said:


> This energy is going around. It is our time.
> 
> I was guided to remain in the shadows until the appropriate time. A few years ago, I knew my role was changing and it was time to emerge.
> 
> ...


Why does this feel like a gathering of the X-Men?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-07 12:47:43Reaction Score: 3




Searching said:


> Why does this feel like a gathering of the X-Men?


I grew up reading Chris Claremont's Uncanny X-Men! I always resonated with the mutant approach to super powers. And he used lots of mythology and archetypes to frame his stories.
More human than human! Don't worry, I won't post it. It's too early for White Zombie...
I need some coffee.

I'm like Mr Peanutbutter and the skunk next door. Just can't help myself.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-06-07 13:54:44Reaction Score: 3




Starmonkey said:


> I grew up reading Chris Claremont's Uncanny X-Men! I always resonated with the mutant approach to super powers. And he used lots of mythology and archetypes to frame his stories.
> More human than human! Don't worry, I won't post it. It's too early for White Zombie...
> I need some coffee.
> 
> I'm like Mr Peanutbutter and the skunk next door. Just can't help myself.


I would posit that it is never too early for White Zombie.  Time is just a construct.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-07 14:38:47Reaction Score: 1




igneous said:


> I would posit that it is never too early for White Zombie.  Time is just a construct.


They could use your passion up at the Black Canyon. Local rangers not much for geology.
There's pink granite and rose quartz, gold and black mica...
The granite has many different tones as does the quartz. Some gets fairly dark red. The dark red quartz is super cool. I wasn't aware of it until a few weeks ago.
Goin there for a short hike here in a bit!


----------



## Tarheel (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TarheelDate: 2020-06-07 14:42:07Reaction Score: 10


JP from Raleigh North Carolina. 28 year old who has been a non-member SH lurker for some time now. 

Thanks to KD and mods for such a beautifully designed forum. It really is one of my favorite sites, for the ease of navigation and for the knowledge you guys put forth. It all comes together oh so well. 

Cheers!


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-07 14:49:09Reaction Score: 18


I am Frank, almost 53 now, living with wife and two teenage kids in Austria.
I was born elsewhere, in a country that no longer exists (which is better that way ...).
The funny synchonicites started already with my birth. My football(soccer) - crazy dad didn't get his way, all the first names of the contemporary kicker stars were already covered several times in our small village. So my mother suggested Frank. I think she was not aware of the associated meanings (free, unbound, unrestrained, blunt). But she was more then right, and I never really fitted into any group. Which used to disturb me in the past.

I started to really wake up when the society/economy I grew up in collapsed. But it took me more then two decades to see things as they are, and I'm still learning. This, I think, is the greatest mistake one can make - to believe one is finally there, and has found the only real truth.
The field I learned the most about in the last couple of years is psychology. Some reading, and much observation of my fellow men. This is why I have very little hope in a "great awakening", revolution, or any significant change to the better. The human capacity for groupthink, repression, and wishful thinking still amazes me. Thus the nick codis, derived from cognitive dissonance.

And BTW, I'm neither bald, nor short or myopic. My avatar is Wally from the Dilbert comics series. He is the only figure in the Dilbert world that sees through the hamsterwheel nature of the work environment, and applies this knowledge.
My favorite comics, because I'm having a day job in software engineering as well, and most of the "funny" episodes are obviously taken from real life.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-06-07 14:56:10Reaction Score: 2




Starmonkey said:


> They could use your passion up at the Black Canyon. Local rangers not much for geology.
> There's pink granite and rose quartz, gold and black mica...
> The granite has many different tones as does the quartz. Some gets fairly dark red. The dark red quartz is super cool. I wasn't aware of it until a few weeks ago.
> Goin there for a short hike here in a bit!


You're talkin' my language!!  In NY there's a lot of granite but towards the river it tends to be the lumpy grey kind.  We have a lot of erratics and exposed slate (former riverbeds).  If you head east you start to encounter pink quartz and other more colorful rocks. 

There was a fantastic documentary I watched once - and the theory of this one guy is that Life Came From Rocks.  I'm going to go see if I can find it.

Edit:  I found it:

Life's Rocky Start | Full-Length Broadcast | PBS LearningMedia

Mineral Evolution | ROBERT M. HAZEN   (reading if you don't want to watch video)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-07 14:58:29Reaction Score: 1




igneous said:


> You're talkin' my language!!  In NY there's a lot of granite but towards the river it tends to be the lumpy grey kind.  We have a lot of erratics and exposed slate (former riverbeds).  If you head east you start to encounter pink quartz and other more colorful rocks.
> 
> There was a fantastic documentary I watched once - and the theory of this one guy is that Life Came From Rocks.  I'm going to go see if I can find it.


I directly asked a ranger about the black mica once and he had no idea. It seems specific to certain areas. Mostly gold mica everywhere...
Nature's glass.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-06-07 15:33:47Reaction Score: 10




Starmonkey said:


> ALL LIFE MATTERS.


we aren't allowed to say that. that's racist.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-07 15:36:58Reaction Score: 7




anotherlayer said:


> we aren't allowed to say that. that's racist.


It's bad when I am getting nostalgic for classic, straightforward racism. The mainstream continues to prove its not about the "content of your character" but whether you check the right ethnicity box.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HovdenesDate: 2020-06-07 16:44:38Reaction Score: 7




Banta said:


> It's bad when I am getting nostalgic for classic, straightforward racism. The mainstream continues to prove its not about the "content of your character" but whether you check the right ethnicity box.


Me too. Straightforward "racism" used to be fairly harmless dislikes of certain peoples and their culture, which would only be harbored so long as you didn't know the person yourself. I don't see anything wrong with it, and I think everybody has the right to dislike others. Today, racism covers everything from honest criticism, to self-preservation.

I like to think I'm an old fashioned "racist," in that I prefer my own people and culture (European-American), and am not afraid to call out the other cultures and how they don't fit in with what the U.S. was meant to be - which was, I hope, a country for Christian Europeans.

As for myself, I like to consider myself a real Christian. My name is Luke Hovdenes (a last name I reclaimed from a direct fatherhood lineage to Norway), I'm a writer and a bit of a hobbyist philosopher, scientist, and historian. I live in Salem, Oregon, and since coming to Christ I have known that as a Christian I should proclaim my thoughts to the world without hiding who I am.

This is a great website, probably the only cordial and honest place on the whole of the internet. God bless, everybody.


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-06-08 02:21:55Reaction Score: 6




Searching said:


> Why does this feel like a gathering of the X-Men?


What is your superpower?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-06-08 04:18:36Reaction Score: 13




conductor said:


> What is your superpower?


Seeing through bullshit.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-08 05:22:15Reaction Score: 12


Hi all - the person behind this nickname is called "Vlad", just like the Impaler. His nickname on this forum is based upon his daughter's favourite song to dance to from Mamma Mia. His ego mind is aware that his persona is an illusion and that it is, essentially, a loyal servant to unity consciousness (a.k.a. God). His mind "figured out" that the best way to serve God is to silence itself, live in the present moment and enjoy life (without any resistance). He meditates each day to silence his mind and to connect with Source, something that's become a constant feature with practice. He is well aware of the magical/malleable properties of this realm, which are manipulated at all times based on one's thought/belief system, and which one may refer to as "superpowers".

Who am I? A timeless Being having a temporary human experience. All that is and nothing at all. Pure presence, or awareness of consciousness. I am THAT, and so are "you". 

Let's go on an adventure.

P.S. "We" are an adventure.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-08 08:48:12Reaction Score: 10


Just the thought of having to provide you with a description of who I think I am is tiresome. It's a looong story.

I am Bunnyman, my habitat is the rabbit hole, I have large ears to hear harmony of truth through the cacophony of chaos and I enjoy intimacy, which I feel is the kindest, magical and genuine act of exchanging currency.

I am looking forward to getting to know myself.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-06-08 11:07:37Reaction Score: 0




SuperTrouper said:


> Hi all - the person behind this nickname is called "Vlad", just like the Impaler. His nickname on this forum is based upon his daughter's favourite song to dance to from Mamma Mia. His ego mind is aware that his persona is an illusion and that it is, essentially, a loyal servant to unity consciousness (a.k.a. God). His mind "figured out" that the best way to serve God is to silence itself, live in the present moment and enjoy life (without any resistance). He meditates each day to silence his mind and to connect with Source, something that's become a constant feature with practice. He is well aware of the magical/malleable properties of this realm, which are manipulated at all times based on one's thought/belief system, and which one may refer to as "superpowers".
> 
> Who am I? A timeless Being having a temporary human experience. All that is and nothing at all. Pure presence, or awareness of consciousness. I am THAT, and so are "you".
> 
> ...


Hey SuperTrouper I think I've seen you other places?  Maybe?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-08 13:48:46Reaction Score: 5


I'll explain my crazy gestalt idea I borrowed from More Than Human by Theodore Sturgeon. And the X-Men. And Lego video games. Rebel Wisdom. A Twin Peaks marathon in Ann Arbor, MI back in 2000. And, last but not least, the Human Design System and the Rave.
It all revolves around different individuals with diverse gifts and abilities. And a "round table". Filling in each other's missing pieces, channels, bridging gaps.
The Human Design System put that to me directly. Explained proximity and auras or energy signatures and combinations. Others in your environment or vicinity make connections you can't on your own.
Like the Power Rangers or Voltron or something.
SO, if some of us were to actually get together physically, we could accelerate matters. Just sayin. Virtual contact won't quite cut it for most of our current states of activation.
Looks like New York is the popular place as far as first responders on this thread. Haven't been there in awhile. Wanted to visit Preston Nichols before he passed. Up by Cascade where Jennifer Connelly hails from.
And then we'll track down some Rosendale cement sites. Connect some old dots.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-06-08 14:46:33Reaction Score: 9




Starmonkey said:


> Just got back from "blm", but "ALL lives matter" march to downtown. Good support. Only one old crusty Trump/Pence agent provocateur trying to bait people by shoving his videoing pad up in people's faces. He got escorted out. Even the cops wouldn't take him seriously. He was claiming assault when they'd block or touch, but it was actually HE doing the assaulting.
> Must suck to now be the losing minority. And, in some part of themselves know it, but be in stubborn denial. Poor babies. That regime is OVER.
> Plus I'm taking "black lives matter" and "all lives matter" to the next level.
> ALL LIFE MATTERS.


Dude.  I love in Minnesota.  North suburbs.  

My name is Dan and I'm from Minnesota.  I have been looking for the truth for a long time, but not too hard apparently.   I can remember buddies from grade school telling me about how stupid the ww2 gas chamber narrative and the moon landing were all bullshit, but never really listened until I "asked to see" the truth.  

It's funny how the truth finds you.  I have found that when I ask to see, I'm usually shown what i ask for by someone that I'm not sexually attracted to or afraid of.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-08 15:31:37Reaction Score: 6




Starmonkey said:


> Virtual contact won't quite cut it for most of our current states of activation.


Maybe this is the thread to reask if people want to crowdfund a large ship? 

Starmonkey is not a man of the sea, which would ordinarily be fine, but I do suspect that most of the available "claimed" land may not be so welcoming for some of us much longer (already?). So I propose a floating "country" of sorts, an ark if you like. I bet with our combined efforts, we could make it quite non-traditionally elaborate! 

Airships or any more "advanced" vessels are welcome, but also more fanciful. Or if you have a real solid idea of what part of the existing, mapped world is going to be "safe" (and "free") over the next few decades, I am open to suggestion. If you tell me the only way out is through another plane of existence, then okay... but that's a lot harder to bring one's physical family through!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-08 15:51:42Reaction Score: 6


Mig





Banta said:


> Maybe this is the thread to reask if people want to crowdfund a large ship?
> 
> Starmonkey is not a man of the sea, which would ordinarily be fine, but I do suspect that most of the available "claimed" land may not be so welcoming for some of us much longer (already?). So I propose a floating "country" of sorts, an ark if you like. I bet with our combined efforts, we could make it quite non-traditionally elaborate!
> 
> Airships or any more "advanced" vessels are welcome, but also more fanciful. Or if you have a real solid idea of what part of the existing, mapped world is going to be "safe" (and "free") over the next few decades, I am open to suggestion. If you tell me the only way out is through another plane of existence, then okay... but that's a lot harder to bring one's physical family through!


Might be worth getting creative with funds BEFORE the bottom drops out of the economy. While they're still worth something. I'm guessing by this time next year, things will be even more stupid with the masses.
I reorient my perspective to the non-materialistic more and more though. Non-attachment to the physical. Then we'll be able to manifest our chosen reality. Rather than looking for it out there somewhere.
Jettison the baggage.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-08 17:19:02Reaction Score: 2




Starmonkey said:


> Mig
> Might be worth getting creative with funds BEFORE the bottom drops out of the economy. While they're still worth something. I'm guessing by this time next year, things will be even more stupid with the masses.
> I reorient my perspective to the non-materialistic more and more though. Non-attachment to the physical. Then we'll be able to manifest our chosen reality. Rather than looking for it out there somewhere.
> Jettison the baggage.


Right, but I hope my baggage isn't my children. Completely with you otherwise. And perhaps, with wisdom, I will better learn to teach or even respect each individual's timing, regardless of their relation to me in this physical incarnation. The latter seems far crueler and colder than I would like.

But yes, if one's credit is good, perhaps it's time to cash in and cash out! Where we're going, the collection agencies won't follow!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-08 18:30:14Reaction Score: 2




Banta said:


> Right, but I hope my baggage isn't my children. Completely with you otherwise. And perhaps, with wisdom, I will better learn to teach or even respect each individual's timing, regardless of their relation to me in this physical incarnation. The latter seems far crueler and colder than I would like.
> 
> But yes, if one's credit is good, perhaps it's time to cash in and cash out! Where we're going, the collection agencies won't follow!


Well, I should hope not!
Nah, children are our greatest resource. And not from the conventional viewpoint of future, progress, family name, dragging karmic chains BS, but from the more straightforward slant of their unadulterated (ha) perspectives. Youthful wonder. Fun and adventure and IMAGINATION.
I actually want to put children's ideas and approaches more above much of our older population's assumptions and presumptions. Get rid of most of those.
Baggage referred to mental, emotional but mostly physical, as to all of the things we can leave behind. Mostly impediments to freedom and movement.
My disdain for isms knows no bounds. Be it racial, sexual, age related... It's all statistics. Faulty at best. SURPRISE ME.


Tarheel said:


> JP from Raleigh North Carolina. 28 year old who has been a non-member SH lurker for some time now.
> 
> Thanks to KD and mods for such a beautifully designed forum. It really is one of my favorite sites, for the ease of navigation and for the knowledge you guys put forth. It all comes together oh so well.
> 
> Cheers!


My wife, Penelope grew up in Tarboro and then Wake Forest. Went to the University of the South in Sewanee, TN. Old buildings on that campus!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VahidganDate: 2020-06-08 19:03:30Reaction Score: 19


My name is Vahid and i think i am the only one here with eastern and muslim background. I am 43 years old and i live in mashhad in iran. I am a medical doctor  with especiality in physical medicine and rehabilitation.I searched the net for Fomenko new chronlogy and i found this wonderful foream.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-06-08 21:13:09Reaction Score: 10




Vahidgan said:


> My name is Vahid and i think i am the only one here with eastern and muslim background. I am 43 years old and i live in mashhad in iran. I am a medical doctor  with especiality in physical medicine and rehabilitation.I searched the net for Fomenko new chronlogy and i found this wonderful foream.


Vahid,
Welcome, brother!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-08 22:33:55Reaction Score: 3




igneous said:


> Hey SuperTrouper I think I've seen you other places?  Maybe?


Not at all. Diving deep into research published on this forum can take lots of one's time.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-06-08 22:40:04Reaction Score: 13


Hi everyone,

I think you are all great and it has been a pleasure learning from you all. 

My name is Eddie. Bear Claw is a play on my last name. My profile picture is an in-joke, mostly to myself. And like all the best injokes it wouldn't be funny if I told you. But then I don't consider myself very funny.


I would prefer to say where I am from as opposed to where I live, because that is where my heart is. A lovely Midlands down and out town called Northampton, where I always hoped to live out my days. I kinda always thought there was something simple and beautiful about living in your hometown from dawn to dusk.

I f**ked it though, as I now live in the Chiltern Hills. Which admittedly is more scenic, but the streets don't shine with my water colour memories, and however middle class and litter free the pavements are, lights does not appear to shine through the weed cracks and drains in a way that illuminates my soul.

I am a retired psychonaut and a recent father.

I know what I like and I like what I like as much as I can like it. These things can be summed up in a few words. Football, writing, reading, plant friends, trance music, and solitude. In spite of being a Villa fan, I have a season ticket at Watford, and you can see me behind the goal whenever anyone scores at the Graham Taylor end. I am the one not wearing a yellow shirt. My knees hate football as much as my heart loves it these days though, just kinda flying the last flag of being a young adult and tripping over middle age. I have friends that keep me young and a soul that makes me old. 

I read and write fantasy stories for a hobby (although I am sure anyone who has read my posts will be raise a brow at this) and I guess ultimately stories opened my imagination, and my imagination led me here. Via a few good and bad experiences. Par for the course I guess. 

Alas and also I work in the City of London lovingly tending to my spreadsheets.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-09 02:37:39Reaction Score: 7




Starmonkey said:


> SO, if some of us were to actually get together physically, we could accelerate matters. Just sayin. Virtual contact won't quite cut it for most of our current states of activation.


Kind of like David Lynch explains here at 12:48.




Starmonkey said:


> Looks like New York is the popular place as far as first responders on this thread. Haven't been there in awhile. Wanted to visit Preston Nichols before he passed. Up by Cascade where Jennifer Connelly hails from.
> And then we'll track down some Rosendale cement sites. Connect some old dots.


I'll put Marfa, Texas, right up there.


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-06-09 03:11:47Reaction Score: 6




Starmonkey said:


> I'll explain my crazy gestalt idea I borrowed from More Than Human by Theodore Sturgeon. And the X-Men. And Lego video games. Rebel Wisdom. A Twin Peaks marathon in Ann Arbor, MI back in 2000. And, last but not least, the Human Design System and the Rave.
> It all revolves around different individuals with diverse gifts and abilities. And a "round table". Filling in each other's missing pieces, channels, bridging gaps.
> The Human Design System put that to me directly. Explained proximity and auras or energy signatures and combinations. Others in your environment or vicinity make connections you can't on your own.
> Like the Power Rangers or Voltron or something.
> ...


Yes. Combine our powers. I have thought about this too. During my journey I have met many talented people. Clairvoyants, Psychics, Mystics, Mediums, Remote Viewers, Researchers, many types of Healers, etc… They all seemed to either be missing the big picture or not have an interest in combining/coming together. Ego can get in the way as well as fear. People can feel threatened or fear not being the only one with special abilities.

The presence of other people with the same intention is huge. I have participated in various healing classes and seminars. Group healing is so powerful, even if only one person is being worked on and the rest are observers. The group feels the benefits. I have had some incredible experiences come out of those group events.

Meeting would be good. The presence of others will automatically help activate us. Those that are interested could participate in a conscious activation as well. I can feel the energy assembling, waiting to be woven together for all to access it who want it.

I had a couple of attempts at starting a local meet up group fall through. When I get it sorted out, you are all invited.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-06-09 08:37:20Reaction Score: 12


It mostly the people on this forum that restore my faith in humanity.  Thanks guys for being who you are. 
Love and respect.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmanDate: 2020-06-09 08:59:50Reaction Score: 13


I’m Andy living on our itty bitty little Kauai island in the middle of the Pacific.  I chose starman as a name because I am fascinated by all things 'star fort' or 'star civilization.'  The avatar image is the top part of a Tibetan stupa, a 17 ft high sacred structure that I built of carrera marble here on Kauai.

I moved to Kauai 20 years ago from Colorado, where I had also lived for 20 years.  I grew up in Rochester, NY, so been moving west all my life. I was able to break free from the rat race at age 46 and land on Kauai after selling my business and getting divorced.  I was one of the lucky ones, but I worked hard at transforming myself and making a new life in an unusual place.

So now it’s been another 20 year cycle for me and I wonder what’s next?  I’m also on my second marriage of 20 years, same length of time as the first one.

I’ve got some experience under my belt with relationships and kids!

On the mainland I was immersed in making my business grow, so didn’t really pay attention to topics like we research here on this forum.  I didn’t really perk up until Occupy Wallstreet.  These last nine years have been a non-stop smorgasbord of hidden information revealing itself to me.

Rather than having built up a new alternative view on things, I feel like I’ve been deconstructing everything and now I don’t know what to think! Seriously, I even doubt the earth is a rocky ball hurtling through space.  And this is a guy who until recently was a Velikovsky expert who was gung ho for the Electric Universe model of the cosmos.

I have definitely woken up to realize that most of our historical narratives and supposed evidence based science is complete bunk.  Our world is hugely mysterious and is basically unfathomable with our current human based senses.  Our educated guesses are temporary. Later we think about it differently, at least I seem to.

I find this very frustrating to see all this evidence of forgotten ‘star forts’ and geo-grids and ancient structures, and the rest of it.  It’s all very stimulating when you encounter such new knowledge, but down the line it’s just making me feel so alone and without the tools to make sense of it.

What kind of a f**ked up world is it that we are withheld from understanding it? Nobody agrees on anything!  It appears there is no objective truth. We just fight about what we come to believe in and then some of us get busy and try to convert others to these beliefs.  It’s the blind leading the blind or at least the unwitting leading the ignorant.

Anyways, it kinda makes me eager to leave this mortal life and find out what’s on the other side.  There’s got to be some answers there for sure. When I get in the right frame of mind with music I can feel it tugging at me.  I’ve journeyed with ayahuasca nearly 200 times, so the experience of trans-dimensionality has become woven throughout me.  I’m ready whenever.  My heart aches to be reunited with source.  This world seems a distraction.

I’m still having fun, with quality relationships and beauty and freedom, but it feels like I am getting tapped out with all my worldly realm investigations.  I’m treading water.  I appreciate this forum very much and the loving, quality people here.  I’ve gained a lot of knowledge, but nobody in my social circles is really interested in what I have learned.

I suppose being a renegade is a bit of a life sentence. 
You can’t unsee anything.
You can only go forward. 
We come in alone and we leave alone.
We are on our own.



Thanks for listening to this meander.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-06-09 09:27:02Reaction Score: 6




Starman said:


> I’m Andy living on our itty bitty little Kauai island in the middle of the Pacific.  I chose starman as a name because I am fascinated by all things 'star fort' or 'star civilization.'  The avatar image is the top part of a Tibetan stupa, a 17 ft high sacred structure that I built of carrera marble here on Kauai.
> 
> I moved to Kauai 20 years ago from Colorado, where I had also lived for 20 years.  I grew up in Rochester, NY, so been moving west all my life. I was able to break free from the rat race at age 46 and land on Kauai after selling my business and getting divorced.  I was one of the lucky ones, but I worked hard at transforming myself and making a new life in an unusual place.
> 
> ...


Wow 200 times ,Id call myself Starman too going that far brother.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-09 10:13:28Reaction Score: 3




Starman said:


> I grew up in Rochester, NY, so been moving west all my life.


Coincidentally, Rochester was the destination of my one and only travel to the US. In the late '90, before the 9/11 airline craze, and for a company located there (not Kodak).
While my stunt with that company didn't last long, I enjoyed the stay there, and even visited the Niagara Falls with a workmate. Still have the hard rock cafe teddy bear I bought there for my soon-to-be wife.
What catched my eye even then was the large proportion of morbidly obese people. At least about 50 per cent seemed really ... fat.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-09 10:24:10Reaction Score: 3




Starman said:


> a 17 ft high sacred structure that I built of carrera marble here on Kauai.


She's a beauty!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-06-09 12:42:54Reaction Score: 1


I believe you! With a little sensible room wiggle on the basis that I don't believe fully anything objectively!


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-09 13:03:18Reaction Score: 1




Klenas said:


> I decided to get into politics thinking that I might get those answers I am looking for but....


At the age of 51.
I am especially inclined to believe that ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-06-09 13:17:46Reaction Score: 1




Klenas said:


> My name is Rumen, 56 years old and I am currently the president of Bulgaria.


Well done for defeating GERB - if you truly are the President. I lived in Bulgaria for 9 years, leaving about 3 years ago. Just before I left, the American-backed GERB party were busy buying votes for the local elections. In Bulgaria everyone knows and accepts that the politicians/police/local officials etc., are all totally corrupt - it's  way of life that was ingrained into them during the Communist era.

I find it so so sad, not to mention unbelievable, that you are the President of a country and yet you are powerless to do anything about this 'pandemic' farce. *Who has the real power in your country then?* Have you tried a military coup?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-09 13:48:17Reaction Score: 1




Bear Claw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think you are all great and it has been a pleasure learning from you all.
> 
> ...



Sound like my brother Eric. He's 44 this year and playing soccer (football) again. His kids play as well and make fun of him for being slower. I haven't played in years. I'd be toast.
Thanks for book recommendations. I'm halfway through Jerusalem and see how you're in love with Northampton. Lots o' character. Layers of history. Community.
Anyway, good book. Moore has quite the depth of detail.


Starman said:


> I’m Andy living on our itty bitty little Kauai island in the middle of the Pacific.  I chose starman as a name because I am fascinated by all things 'star fort' or 'star civilization.'  The avatar image is the top part of a Tibetan stupa, a 17 ft high sacred structure that I built of carrera marble here on Kauai.
> 
> I moved to Kauai 20 years ago from Colorado, where I had also lived for 20 years.  I grew up in Rochester, NY, so been moving west all my life. I was able to break free from the rat race at age 46 and land on Kauai after selling my business and getting divorced.  I was one of the lucky ones, but I worked hard at transforming myself and making a new life in an unusual place.
> 
> ...


I went to Kauai and Maui when I was twelve, back in '85... Aaahhh.
Jelly!
Seriously loved it. And Lost, for that reason as well. Fools tryin to get OFF the island. Fools.
Y'all have some good rum out there too. Koloa is tasty...
I'm holding down CO for ya. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NessnessDate: 2020-06-09 14:57:51Reaction Score: 9


Hello everyone.   enjoying the love being spread here.

So here goes a little bit of who I muster myself to be in this moment of time, kind of:

In this apparently shared experience/existance i still call life i've gone through my 33 supposed orbits arround the sun by this identity called Filipe. As for what or who I am, no ideia, Just think I know that I am..been enough for me and I identify with it more and more.
Born in Lisbon, live acros the river from it with my Wife and kids. I nurse for a living. Work with people on the fringes of society mostly. I always struggle to keep some balance between what I think I know and exercising that knowledge in a way that I can still "play with others" (sort of speak) and not get myself thrown out of the sick and crazy consensus on what life in society is cause I really enjoy the family and personal relations side of it and made a choice not to become a mad hermit in the practical sense of it long ago.


My monicker comes from a play on something that stuck from one of those Sunday afternoon movies with Owen Wilson witch I forgot for the most but kept the nameofthecharacter-ness thing as in beingness, happiness, blisfulness, and everyother ness you can think of. Like an essence or quality of something or atribute. Eventually registering here it turned into nessness - a ness of a ness something a little unphatomable, ineffable.

Always felt a little out of place, a lot of concepts of this world and way's of life didn't make much if any sense at all. looking back i found a tendency to look inside as much as out in searching for questions (always hard to fins answers that stick trough time) set early on.

Grew up with a loving family,  comics, cartoons and videogames. Kind of obsessed with spiderman's power vs responsability thing, but then i "met" this uatu guy who ressonated a lot with my experience, and i can say my "wants". It's the guy who sits or stands watching for the most but chooses when he sees fit to participate in unfolding events.

This everlasting questioning i go by has been shaped by a very mild chatolic upbringing and insatisfaction with the answers it provided to what i experienced; an early drift towards death via car accident when I was about 8; a complete baflment as to why does money rule over everything and how we keep choosing to value it over everything else and what i used to know as science in the main stream indoctrination sense of it and by fiction a lot especially where I found both to intersect. 


Besides comics, Tolkien's lore and one anime called Neon Genesis Evangelion that I read and watched for the first time way to young, Left it's mark and seeds and drove me to get deeper entrenched in what the hell is reality, and the possibility of this world/realm to have Been/be a lot different than what i attest it to be day in and day out. More recently the sandman comics brought these reflexions of mine to old but new light along with other Neil Gaiman endeavors (if it makes any sense) and Douglas Adams also played a role in this "knowledge" I built for myself. Mix in some curiosity and filosophycal interpretations of quantum physics in my teens with probable misinterpretations on my part of double slit make your own reality experience and boom. I was set in the path of finding the "same" things trough other lenses, ie spirituality, histories of old etc.

I find my self mostly trying to watch/collect information in various forms and trying to connect dots. Always figuring and reconfiguring things that are different and seem the same or maybe are equal and seem different but in a crescently uncompromised way, kind of just for the sake of it.


Nowadays I stand by no theory, no dogma, but been entertained trying to digest and twist my brain around (hard for me from a technical pov) a lot of ken wheeler which I found randomly digging for information and through itzahk bentov's perspective on the universe that really fascinated me (and other sources of sorts but these are the ones that came up while writing now).

I still feel I can only grasp things and not really know them, at least not in a way I can explain with thought or language so most days I choose to just wake up and live whatever is brought to me trying with as less effort as I can to go with a flow, let life find it's way. Have this kind of anchor though (for the time being), maybe more of a belief that counsciousness/aether/god or whatever we call it is the base of everything, some kind of infinite manifesting-unmanifest everything.

Most of my proximal relations are oblivious (some more counsciouly than others to some degree of oblivion) to what and how I see things going on so it gets a little lonely sometimes but that's not bad for me. Had an urge in my teens to try and get people on board this train, but eventually figured I should not be taken by any kind of savior complex and just live/love and let live/love.
Can't wait to see what manifests in witchever moment  (I say it with a smile even though sometimes manifestations don't please or even hurt "me" a little). I think and believe The End result will be the same (at least from this life's POV) so I keep myself more interested on the process itself of getting there. When it comes, it comes, maybe I gather enough of myself to get some answers and new questions and not start blank again! Heck i might already know all I need..

Love being here with you and able to talk (or mostly listen and reflect on, kind of like talking to my self(ves) about whatever is going on anytime and place or all Times and places.


Going to stop myself before I ramble trough to eternity!

Thank you KD and all of you for this and all your insights.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-09 15:06:36Reaction Score: 5




Klenas said:


> Hello I know nobody would believe anyways, so here I go:


Mr President..... I think that you sure got some imaginative forces going with your grand entrance. Mine for sure. I have lived in several countries of the corners of this realm and visited some neighboring countries of yours. However, certainly with the current no travel situation, my mind wanders off in seeming unstoppable directions. Bulgaria... it roles so nicely of the tongue....

There is some talk about organizing a get together. Now I think your country would be the perfect place for that. On top of the opportunity to explore your countries historic wealth, cultural and natural beauty, having the chance to meet a seeming rare breed of world leader could be beneficial for my admittedly per-conceived negative demeanor towards many of your counterparts.

Mr President, I gather that you understand that I hereby apply for the protection by your power of my mind, life and limbs, and therefor grand me refugee status. As you are aware, your rational thinking brethren are nothing less than persecuted by the predominant forces currently at play.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KlenasDate: 2020-06-09 15:50:08Reaction Score: 2


Please consider my claims not true. Please delete my quoted posts. Keep safe all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-09 15:54:38Reaction Score: 2




Starman said:


> I’m Andy living on our itty bitty little Kauai island in the middle of the Pacific.  I chose starman as a name because I am fascinated by all things 'star fort' or 'star civilization.'  The avatar image is the top part of a Tibetan stupa, a 17 ft high sacred structure that I built of carrera marble here on Kauai.
> 
> I moved to Kauai 20 years ago from Colorado, where I had also lived for 20 years.  I grew up in Rochester, NY, so been moving west all my life. I was able to break free from the rat race at age 46 and land on Kauai after selling my business and getting divorced.  I was one of the lucky ones, but I worked hard at transforming myself and making a new life in an unusual place.
> 
> ...


I went to Kauai and Maui when I was twelve, back in '85... Aaahhh.
Jelly!
Seriously loved it. And Lost, for that reason as well. Fools tryin to get OFF the island. Fools.
Y'all have some good rum out there too. Koloa is tasty...
I'm holding down CO for ya. It's not going anywhere.





Bunnyman said:


> Mr President..... I think that you sure got some imaginative forces going with your grand entrance. Mine for sure. I have lived in several countries of the corners of this realm and visited some neighboring countries of yours. However, certainly with the current no travel situation, my mind wanders off in seeming unstoppable directions. Bulgaria... it roles so nicely of the tongue....
> 
> There is some talk about organizing a get together. Now I think your country would be the perfect place for that. On top of the opportunity to explore your countries historic wealth, cultural and natural beauty, having the chance to meet a seeming rare breed of world leader could be beneficial for my admittedly per-conceived negative demeanor towards many of your counterparts.
> 
> Mr President, I gather that you understand that I hereby apply for the protection by your power of my mind, life and limbs, and therefor grand me refugee status. As you are aware, your rational thinking brethren are nothing less than persecuted by the predominant forces currently at play.


Good luck with that. We need our own ISLAND.
Curious if he's heard anything about underground over there though. Bucegi mountains...
Maybe he could get us access to the lab and hall of records! Just as likely!
With that proximity, there's LOTS to explore near that inland sea. Or under it.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-06-09 16:18:17Reaction Score: 3




Starmonkey said:


> I went to Kauai and Maui when I was twelve, back in '85... Aaahhh.
> Jelly!
> Seriously loved it. And Lost, for that reason as well. Fools tryin to get OFF the island. Fools.
> Y'all have some good rum out there too. Koloa is tasty...
> ...


That is crazy that you say that - I have a whole file on the Bucegi Mountains that I was going to put into some sort of post -


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-06-09 16:45:19Reaction Score: 11


well I'm Holly of course,I live in Glendale Az  I am a Christian< not the most accurate description but okay. but Holly Holly is a Neal Diamond song that sort of explains aspects of my and my SO s relationship.He is handicapped from a devastating stroke and heart attack. I grew up in a completely different world than this one that we find ourselves in. My life history is to chaotic a roller-coaster to try to condense. I have experienced any number of paranormal phenomena all categories you care to name.  so I ended up on forums full of others whose life has lead them to question reality. I really feel /know, we're in the final countdown of the reality we are currently living in. Wont go all biblical prophesy on you but  I really have a lot of fondness and respect for everyone on this forum for being so open and available and sharing what they know.  Much respect to Korben for starting this and giving us a platform to communicate .


also if I may say ..you guys need to back off Klenas and give him some space


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-09 16:45:58Reaction Score: 1




igneous said:


> That is crazy that you say that - I have a whole file on the Bucegi Mountains that I was going to put into some sort of post -


Got it from Radu Cinamar's books and Peter Moon.
Sounds similar to Hall of Records fable AND WingMakers supposed seven sites around the world.
Romania, Egypt, tunnels...


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-09 17:09:15Reaction Score: 2




HollyHoly said:


> also if I may say ..you guys need to back off Klenas and give him some space


Well seems like they don't do humor in...... ah... it rolls so nice... Bulgaria. I thus hereby proclaim the withdrawal of my refugee claim status application.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-06-09 17:40:50Reaction Score: 11


Trouvare is a misspelling of the French _trouvere_. It was 1994 and I was thinking of a screen name for AOL. Trouvere was already taken, so I changed one letter. At the time, I was a music major in college, and music history was prominent on my mind.

I have leaked much of my story on SH, over my time here. My first name is Kevin. I currently live in Michigan but am a Georgia-boy, through and through.

My current work is two fold: worship director at a church, and director of operations at a pro-life ministry. I've been a scholar, soldier, ghost hunter, salesman, professional musician, and many other things.

My awakening began 15 years ago researching the nephilim (Genesis 6). Myths, legends, giants, archons, demigods, etc... it's all true, just not the way we're told.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-09 20:43:50Reaction Score: 1


My first avatar photo was from a bonfire we had up at Daryl Hannah's homestead near Telluride where we were caretaking for a few months before moving to Montrose. The pic I got it looked like a phoenix with our jack-o-lanterns laughing uproariously behind it. 
My second photo was the red pirate flag of Captain Kidd. On display in Britain somewhere. Used, betrayed and hung. Yea.
Third photo was an old Pan-Am world map on one of the tables at Horsefly Brewery. Greenland looks like a big bear head. We're big into bears and call each other "Ma and Pa Bear". She's  and I'm . Draw your own conclusions.
Decided to switch it yet AGAIN to the Funko Marvel Mystery Mini of Old Man Logan. Grew up a big Wolverine fan, and cheesy as all of those movies are, I like those better than the X-Men movies. Old ones are UBER cheesy, and I can barely bring myself to watch the newer ones. I pretty much haven't. Still haven't seen Captain Marvel or Endgame yet either...
Simple pleasures.
Don't worry, I have all capabilities of emotion. I tear up at the end of Logan when she takes the cross off of his grave and rotates it to form an "X".
Me and the wife teared up at the end of both newer Jumanji movies even! Just watched Next Level last night, and it got tears out of us!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-06-09 21:05:11Reaction Score: 16


Hello all, my name is Alex and I have been sober for 0 years.
Oh wait, wrong forum 

I'm in my 30s, I work in tech, wife, kids, #vanlife

I've always tried to stay open minded and avoid herd think.
I do not like crowds and have a strong visceral reaction and dislike for anything that is liked or believed by many.

A few years ago I discovered the work of Bernardo Kastrup and his books and lectures.
It changed my life and perspective.

In my search for alternative thoughts I discovered this forum.
Really glad I did.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-10 00:26:50Reaction Score: 6




Starman said:


> I’m Andy living on our itty bitty little Kauai island in the middle of the Pacific.


My wife and I got married on Maui in 2013 and honeymooned on Kauai. Kauai is a true paradise and such an important place in Gaia's grid. I've read about the middle of the island being the wettest place on Earth. That says a lot. Constant flow. I remember doing the walk from Ke'e Beach to Hanakapi'ai Falls. It was still dark when I left Ke'e Beach and when I got to the falls I was the only one there. Probably one of the most magical moments in my life.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PhoenyDate: 2020-06-10 06:55:49Reaction Score: 9


Hey gang...like all of you, very grateful I found this forum. My name is Matt and I live in Indiana. 33 years old; lucky enough to have grown up and lived a childhood outside of tablet screens and internet. I remember playing with my local library’s rotary payphone. Then we got a computer in ‘98 (dude you’re getting a dell! actually it was a gateway, the box had cow print) and I fell in love with video editing. I’ve been a working professional in the field of visual/emotional manipulation for 16 years. I’m really good.

Father died very traumatically and I lost my twenties decoupling from everyone and everything (except editing, and weed, and conspiracy theories). Always a charmer but absolutely phobic of attachment, I did myself a terrible disservice and have been unlearning how not to run away from everything these past 4 years. A lady named peace in another language latched on to me and wouldn’t let me go. Thank god. She’s sleeping next to me right now and I’m so grateful for her grace. I am not always easy to love. But I can be. 

The world is scaring me, just when I thought I’d gotten my life rubber-band-balled back together into something that could really bounce.  I don’t want to scare Peace too much, so I only share a little of what I and all of you sense coming. It’s heavy sometimes. 

My wish is this: I wish I could use my editing powers (that’s my X-men power) to do...something. Anything. Right now I’m working on a very expensive commercial/YouTuber/video game crossover blah blah. I’ve tried to “do my own thing”, but really, I love mediating. Taking someone else’s footage or script or vision and elevating it out of the ballpark. Worthy collaboration, something worth saying with someone worth talking to for people who don’t even realize how thirsty they are for something like whatever it is I’m talking about.

Anyways, thank you all again and again. I talk about you all the time with Peace, she probably says hi.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmanDate: 2020-06-10 06:57:19Reaction Score: 6




SuperTrouper said:


> My wife and I got married on Maui in 2013 and honeymooned on Kauai. Kauai is a true paradise and such an important place in Gaia's grid. I've read about the middle of the island being the wettest place on Earth. That says a lot. Constant flow. I remember doing the walk from Ke'e Beach to Hanakapi'ai Falls. It was still dark when I left Ke'e Beach and when I got to the falls I was the only one there. Probably one of the most magical moments in my life.


Sounds like you really felt Kauai's heartbeat.  Fortunate for you! You will not forget it and the memory will always be there for you.

This place is definitely magical.  The nature is so powerful and raw here.  It really feels like you are on a frontier, some final edge of civilization. Looking out at the busy ocean at night under a big moon with puffy clouds, the trade winds caressing your face, the sound of rustling palms trees, the flower smells, the whole experience feels of a different dimension.  Your senses overwhelm and are deeply satiated.

The west side of the island at Polihale beach is one of those jumping off places, the big ocean facing Japan, said to be one of the ends of the world where departing spirits go.

I am now looking at the ocean from the second story lanai of my friend's home.  My wife and I are caretaking it.  There is a short shallow valley with scrub trees between me and the small beach. It's all private here. The property is a sanctuary for albatross who nest here.  They are off to the right up at the top of the hill.  Our small beach often has a visitor, either a green turtle or monk seal that take long rests there.

The sun has just set, it's 7:25 now, light trade winds, a steady breeze, thin clouds skidding westward.  The breeze alternates, it caresses you and then it disappears, then it's back - it's playing with you.  See what I said about it being magical?  

When we are fortunate enough to be in unbridled nature, nature can speak to us easier and there becomes a give and take between us. I love when that happens.  I feel like I am in a deep relationship with the natural world here. The ayahuasca helps for sure, but that's another topic.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EvadaDate: 2020-06-10 11:14:22Reaction Score: 11




Andromeda said:


> My name is Erik, born as Janni. I thought I was 28 years old last night and it actually turns out I'll become thirty years old forthcoming year. I study language, but I spend my time mostly playing guitar and violin and singing. Every morning I train. I used to run for quite some time now but I stay fit and athletic through calisthenics here at home, no need for fitness studio.
> 
> No kids yet, but all the girls here in town loves dragging their pecker up. The girls here are clueless. We will be dragged into war, yet they prolong becoming mothers, the stupid girls here. First we'll have to survive the COVID-19 which is a planned attack by them that will drag us into war.
> 
> We'll see how this will turn out. Hopefully the girls awaken instead of party and bullshit.


HI, Erik. Re women, I had to respond - being one myself and a mother of 2 getting ready to celebrate 25 years of marriage I feel for you. Women all over the world suck, have become self entitled, narcissistic maniacs. I don't know what happened, oh wait, yes I do-the 3rd wave feminist movement, women are equal - except we aren't!!! I pity the single good men and good women out there, as few as it may seem still exist, they do and we have all been branded the same due to the modern woman of this world who care little about the blessings of being able to have a family and raising children and having a traditional marriage, rather they chase money and fame. All I can say is Handmaids Tale, they already have the masks on, just a few more steps to go. In fact my husband read me an article this morning that Canada is reveling up the employment train and women are not welcome aboard. Good luck to you!


Searching said:


> Vahid,
> Welcome, brother!


HI, nice to meet you!


Trouvare said:


> Trouvare is a misspelling of the French _trouvere_. It was 1994 and I was thinking of a screen name for AOL. Trouvere was already taken, so I changed one letter. At the time, I was a music major in college, and music history was prominent on my mind.
> 
> I have leaked much of my story on SH, over my time here. My first name is Kevin. I currently live in Michigan but am a Georgia-boy, through and through.
> 
> ...


Interesting awaking - specifically the giants of our past interests me greatly. I know that they existed and still believe that they do somewhere. You can see their footprints in every country, especially old Europe, grande buildings with overly huge doors, windows and buildings of 2 floors that should be 10 floors still stand tall amongst us yet we walk by snapping photos in amazement without question... Well some of us! Isn't it funny that all these buildings were built in the 1800s, of course they were, any idoit would believe this. I guess there was a huge economic boom and growth to facilitate such grand projects and so funny how all the architecture was the same or similar world wide. I could go on. Anyway, nice to meet you.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-10 13:05:33Reaction Score: 19


Greetings and hallucinations all. Wasn't sure if I wanted to contribute to this thread as I didn't want any strangers showing up at my doorstep but figured with all the s**t posting I've done on FB that'll probably happen anyway.

My name is Gwen (a Welsh name) and means whitewave in translation.

I'm 62, married 22 years, have 5 grown children, 11 grandchildren, am a retired R.N.

I've been Christian since 12 having completely rejected my Catholic upbringing. My spiritual beliefs are my own and I don't assume anyone else wants to share them unless they specifically ask.

Never understood why people weren't nicer to each other or why adults would say one thing and do the exact opposite. Figured there had to be a better way to live even if I had to invent it.
My own mother used to ask me if I was adopted. 

Left home at 13 but kept getting dragged back until at 16 when I was finally let go. Traveled all over the U.S. and parts of Canada until I got married and started having kids. Lived in the woods in the Olympic peninsula and in Oregon for a year just for the experience.

Taught myself hunting, fishing, herbal medicine, foraging and a few other things. In fact I have a long list of fairly useless accomplishments (belly dancing, graphoanalysis, HAM radio operator, goat moma, etc.).

Currently in "project" mode on my 5 acres. Also working on finishing herbal books I'm writing (one on edibles, one on medicinals).

I'm a pretty straight shooter (literally and figuratively) with zero political correctness and not much of a filter. Tends to alienate people although that's never my intention. 

Well, that's more than enough about me. Am really enjoying this site and everyone on it.


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-06-10 13:56:27Reaction Score: 6




Starman said:


> Sounds like you really felt Kauai's heartbeat.  Fortunate for you! You will not forget it and the memory will always be there for you.
> 
> This place is definitely magical.  The nature is so powerful and raw here.  It really feels like you are on a frontier, some final edge of civilization. Looking out at the busy ocean at night under a big moon with puffy clouds, the trade winds caressing your face, the sound of rustling palms trees, the flower smells, the whole experience feels of a different dimension.  Your senses overwhelm and are deeply satiated.
> 
> ...


My wife and I went to a friend's wedding on Kauai. We did the Hanakapiai falls hike as well. So magical. _@Starman_, thanks for taking me back there. When we were there, I had a strong urge to wander off down the Napali coast and never come back.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-06-10 15:51:03Reaction Score: 5




Banta said:


> Maybe this is the thread to reask if people want to crowdfund a large ship?
> 
> Starmonkey is not a man of the sea, which would ordinarily be fine, but I do suspect that most of the available "claimed" land may not be so welcoming for some of us much longer (already?). So I propose a floating "country" of sorts, an ark if you like. I bet with our combined efforts, we could make it quite non-traditionally elaborate!
> 
> Airships or any more "advanced" vessels are welcome, but also more fanciful. Or if you have a real solid idea of what part of the existing, mapped world is going to be "safe" (and "free") over the next few decades, I am open to suggestion. If you tell me the only way out is through another plane of existence, then okay... but that's a lot harder to bring one's physical family through!


Maybe it will be best to just stick to the only nation that can exist. The Imagi nation. I guess maybe the alienation could also be relevant,


Starmonkey said:


> Sound like my brother Eric. He's 44 this year and playing soccer (football) again. His kids play as well and make fun of him for being slower. I haven't played in years. I'd be toast.
> Thanks for book recommendations. I'm halfway through Jerusalem and see how you're in love with Northampton. Lots o' character. Layers of history. Community.
> Anyway, good book. Moore has quite the depth of detail.


Speaking of toast I always meant to ask you what green toast was?

Great stuff! Nothing quite like someone taking you up on a book recommendation! Felt so bad suggesting that as it is hardwork, but some of the writing is great. Could do with an edit though. Let me know how it goes.  I guess it it is stolen history in its own way. Just don't go on holiday there on the basis of what you read. I would not forgive myself. But I would allow myself a lil lol. Anyway hope you enjoy, and hope you bought the lightweight edition.

I am gunna do House of Leaves when Autumn comes around. Seems right.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-06-10 16:13:49Reaction Score: 1




Bear Claw said:


> Maybe it will be best to just stick to the only nation that can exist. The Imagi nation. I guess maybe the alienation could also be relevant,
> 
> 
> Speaking of toast I always meant to ask you what green toast was?
> ...


Did buy the lightweight boxed paperback trilogy. Was pretty cheap on eBay even.
I'm digging it. I like the levels or dimensions overlapping. Different perspectives and sensory depth. "Angles" bleeding gold. Super cool.
Green toast is with the ganja butter I made in the fall. Almost gone and making another batch. Easy to use for baking, or just spread some on toast!


----------



## Firefly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FireflyDate: 2020-06-10 17:00:43Reaction Score: 16


Hello all. I'm Cindy, I'm 47 and currently live in northern Minnesota. I live with my husband, one dog, three cats, and a bunch of chickens. We never had children together, but I have one son from a previous relationship. He has Asperger's syndrome and is a wonderful young man. I am pretty bitter about all the vaccines and fluoride that were pushed on us, though. I thought I was doing the right thing.

My screen name came from The Very Lonely Firefly book I used to read him. I identified with that little bug, thinking he fit in somewhere and finding out he didn't. The end is a happy one though, where he finds his own kind. I feel like that here with you guys. I'm originally from Austin, Texas, where all of my family has returned to except me. I was only happy with my cats and my horse, I swear I spent my years 8 -13 on horseback. When I was 13, we moved to the Bay Area in California, as my dad was an electrical engineer and Silicon Valley was just getting hot in the 80's. The worst day was when I had to walk into a high school at thirteen not knowing a single person. It took me two years to make some friends, but I fled California as soon as I could. I really don't think I got over having to sell my horse, and I was never able to get myself into a situation where owning one again was realistic.

What really started me waking up was somehow stumbling onto the Gotthard Tunnel ritual. I was pretty agnostic most of my life, but that shocked me into seeing there was a lot more going on in this place than I thought. Now I am on a journey of discovery, although I know no one else in real life who is. My husband calls me the Conspiracy Theorist, but he really doesn't want to know any more about it. I like to listen to Matt from Quantum of Conscience sometimes, and he said yesterday something that resonated with me. I am a soul, and I have a body. Not the other way around. My husband is terminally ill, and I fear our time together in this realm is short. I'm tired of this, but I love this site, because I have found my kind and know I'm not alone. Thanks.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-10 17:46:57Reaction Score: 11




Starmonkey said:


> Green toast is with the ganja butter I made in the fall. Almost gone and making another batch. Easy to use for baking, or just spread some on toast!


I make chocolate chip cookies with my canna butter. People expect grandmas to bake cookies so I comply. Sort of.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tazx55Date: 2020-06-10 18:18:25Reaction Score: 15


I guess its my turn...

Jo from Canada. No where in particular. Like to feel like I am not from anywhere, just where I am now! Moved around Canada a bit before joining the military, then moved in the military as well. Married with 2 grown kids in their mid 20's. Married to an amazing women that supported me in the beginning when I awoke and she was not there yet. Didn't judge, yet didn't believe all the stuff that came out of my mouth! 
She does now. She had here own awakening and now she is fully aware that 'shit ain't what they say it is'!
From as long as I can remember, I never felt like I fit in. My dad always said when I turned 7, I was not the same after. Not trouble, not bad at all. Just into sports, smarter than the norm, and always searching for something. By the time I was 18 I had read the entire encyclopedia collection. Sad I know! But I was searching for something. Or I felt that something was missing. Despite the constant searching, I never found it. Until about 2000. It was then when I told my wife that in 8-10 years there will be a financial crash of the housing market. I also mentioned that wars were creation by the PTB to create chaos and one was coming soon. 
Low and behold, 911 and then Iraq and Afghanistan. Followed up by the 2008 financial housing crisis. She knew then I knew my shit! 
In the military, I started out an engineer. Spent a few years doing that, soon joined the dive unit, some years doing that, boarding team, then finally finished in marsoc. Learned a lot in each unit, but saw the lies the most in marsoc. After getting injured physically and mentally, was posted to a leadership position to teach and educate young soldiers. Provide guidance and truth, duty and honor. Did that for 3 years before getting sick of that. Spent 18 months in experimental research division....that's where everything I thought was confirmed. I learned that history, govt's, science, education, health and a lot more was pure unadultered bullshit! No two ways about it! 
Funny how about 3 years after that, I was 'honorably discharged' due to injuries! I think more on the lines of to get rid of my mouth! I ended up with a comfortable disability pension and other stuff. 
That is when I went into overdrive. Going through old papers, documents, research to know more about the shit we live in today. 
I also started to read forums such as this one as this is where I felt 'normal'. Free to share and not be ridiculed for our crazy thoughts!! Finally after a year ended up joining. I do not contribute as much as I should, but I listen. I feel like forums like these are the last bastions where the truth can be spoken without hesitation. 
Only 49 so a lot left in this body and mind. Not laying down just yet! Despite TPTB hoping we do! 
Thanks all!


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-06-10 19:31:41Reaction Score: 14


My name is Raymond. I am originally from Seattle. I am aiming to major in Materials Science at the UW. It has a been a passion of mine for a long time. I flat out decided not to major in a medicine-related field because of all the lies and corruption in that field. Figured it be a lot better working for a company like boeing or overseeing the production of steel beams and parts, where I don't have to worry about fueling the corruption and lies because with boeing, people decide themselves to fly around, and companies can decide what they do with the parts. So hopefully, I can work a job that I am comfortable with and feel no shame with. I just finished my finals for spring quarter so now I am free, and I can go into overdrive on stolenhistory and spend a lot more time investigating and creating threads (which I am happy about).

My username comes from the phrase revel in music. I enjoy writing music, and I have been doing so for about four years.

Now how did I get to this site you ask? I have meditated on and off from a young age (about 8 years).
I still struggle to detach from reality. Sometimes I feel that if I meditate every day combined with what I know about history and technology I will stop being unable to relate to most people. So yes, meditation and related sites was how I got started with this history stuff originally. 
There are a lot of conspiracy theories that don't really matter even if they are true, and years ago I got stuck up with those dumb little hypothesis. 

But really, I really started looking into history because of Roger Spurr the mudfossil guy. ( I feel some of you on SH are not so fond of his ideas)
I came to this site via Jon Levi's channel and Tartaria. 
It has been a fun ride learning about all this history and gaining knowledge. 

Japan feels like the civilizations it had in the past were a lot more primitive, with the advanced civilizations having small colonies and outposts on this island. Right now I am living in Japan. Feel free to talk to me through zoom or gmail. ( I prefer zoom)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ToviusDate: 2020-06-10 21:45:06Reaction Score: 13


I'm about to be 30. I work at a factory.

I somehow found this site by searching the internet like I do for my biblical research. I believe something about giants, which lurking this forum answered my question plus woke me to so much more (tartaria, hyperborea, dog men, etc.) 

I'm going to try to learn about these things, eventually. Thing is, I have no idea really to go from here. Seems like a God is real, which answers that question at least, but idk where to go with this as far as the bible and everything else. 

Studying about these things (history, religion, myths, etc.) I feel is more important than anyother topic in the world. Politics and economy debates to me are meaningless. Why worry about the problems of the world when we don't know what this world even is?


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-06-10 23:53:42Reaction Score: 8




Firefly said:


> I like to listen to Matt from Quantum of Conscience


Same.
My new Avatar is Mice Nolan. Mike is Human not like WarningGuy.

To understand me is to understand Aussie slang and the Australian way.  We Australians have a strange scene of humor.  Enjoy.
           ****** Caution Language Warning******


If you liked that then here is a bit more.


And the man himself BIG LEZ.


And now for my name WarningGuy

No one will probable see this as i have edited this comment several times in the last few hours but i dont care i love you all and this is ME.


Thats all she wrote.


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-06-11 13:29:53Reaction Score: 3




WarningGuy said:


> Same.
> My new Avatar is Mice Nolan. Mike is Human not like WarningGuy.
> 
> To understand me is to understand Aussie slang and the Australian way.  We Australians have a strange scene of humor.  Enjoy.
> ...



I watched part of the show when you first posted it in the Loose Thread. I laughed and then looked through the other videos on the channel. I ended up watching this one.


After that for some reason, I kinda associated you with Nolesy (in a good way). 
Thanks for the laughs Steve/WarningGuy/Nolesy!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2020-06-11 14:11:55Reaction Score: 3




Evada said:


> HI, Erik. Re women, I had to respond - being one myself and a mother of 2 getting ready to celebrate 25 years of marriage I feel for you. Women all over the world suck, have become self entitled, narcissistic maniacs. I don't know what happened, oh wait, yes I do-the 3rd wave feminist movement, women are equal - except we aren't!!! I pity the single good men and good women out there, as few as it may seem still exist, they do and we have all been branded the same due to the modern woman of this world who care little about the blessings of being able to have a family and raising children and having a traditional marriage, rather they chase money and fame. All I can say is Handmaids Tale, they already have the masks on, just a few more steps to go. In fact my husband read me an article this morning that Canada is reveling up the employment train and women are not welcome aboard. Good luck to you!
> 
> HI, nice to meet you!
> 
> Interesting awaking - specifically the giants of our past interests me greatly. I know that they existed and still believe that they do somewhere. You can see their footprints in every country, especially old Europe, grande buildings with overly huge doors, windows and buildings of 2 floors that should be 10 floors still stand tall amongst us yet we walk by snapping photos in amazement without question... Well some of us! Isn't it funny that all these buildings were built in the 1800s, of course they were, any idoit would believe this. I guess there was a huge economic boom and growth to facilitate such grand projects and so funny how all the architecture was the same or similar world wide. I could go on. Anyway, nice to meet you.



Hi, Eva Ada. I'm happy you speak up for Us (although I mostly roll solo, because nobody plays the guitar and violin here in town). The mob here they listen to violent rape music and the atmosphere here is often nervous when they whine about me being a pedophile because the children here adore me and loves admiring me when the children greet me. Without going to deep why our town has failed too hard the flag of my avatar says it all ironically does it not.

And what sickens my heart is that the mob they threat the girls here. Thank God I've already lived through this once before by having memories inside the mob how their modus operandi is 

"If you go to him, we will cut your pussy in pieces and stomp you to death and rape your mother."

VIDEO: Gäng stampar flicka blodig – rånas på jacka

This is the state of Sweden inside the borders of our Kingdom of Three Corona Swea.

Need not say more.
We Hugs Us North,
Erik V.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-11 15:36:05Reaction Score: 1




Klenas said:


> Please consider my claims not true. Please delete my quoted posts. Keep safe all.


Don't worry.
We accept and respect you here anyway, president or not.
Albeit, as a socialist president with a history in the military, we might need to be careful. Don't we ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HovdenesDate: 2020-06-11 16:36:06Reaction Score: 8




Tovius said:


> I'm about to be 30. I work at a factory.
> 
> I somehow found this site by searching the internet like I do for my biblical research. I believe something about giants, which lurking this forum answered my question plus woke me to so much more (tartaria, hyperborea, dog men, etc.)
> 
> ...


The knowledge of God is the beginning of wisdom. Truly, the wisdom and knowledge of God is the most important thing in this mortal coil. The knowledge of God also has roots to every other topic that is of the world. By being knowledgeable in regards to God, you will become knowledgeable in regard to every other topic, at least at the baseline because everything comes from God, and God is a part of everything.

Since coming to God-in-Christ, myself, I've become far more intelligent, reasoned, wise, courageous, and patient than I ever imagined I would be. What you must do is read the Bible, specifically the entire New Testament - that is the minimum - Next read the Old Testament. Lastly, if God has made them call to you, move onto the Apocrypha and Pseudophigrapha but be warned, some of the Apocrypha and Pseudopigrapha is not real Scripture.

I challenge you to question the Bible, question God, and question the Christ because God and what He's ordained can withstand scrutiny. And you should know that God gave *all men* equal authority. You don't need some priest, preacher, etc. telling you how to follow God. God bless you on His path.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-12 01:00:42Reaction Score: 2




conductor said:


> I watched part of the show when you first posted it in the Loose Thread. I laughed and then looked through the other videos on the channel. I ended up watching this one.
> 
> 
> After that for some reason, I kinda associated you with Nolesy (in a good way).
> Thanks for the laughs Steve/WarningGuy/Nolesy!


I'm copying a comment left by someone: "If anyone's wondering this is basically what Australia is like". F'in oath.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-06-12 11:09:10Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> I'm copying a comment left by someone: "If anyone's wondering this is basically what Australia is like". F'in oath.


I thought it was all Zyzz brah's?


----------



## Cemen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CemenDate: 2020-06-12 12:36:02Reaction Score: 9


My name is Alexander, I am 43 years old, I live in the city of Ryazan, Russia.
I manage the storage facilities and breed dogs.)
I came to an alternative story about 8 years ago, after watching a series of films from the Russian "LAI" (laboratory of alternative history).


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-06-12 12:51:00Reaction Score: 5


So far we have three Alexes. Any other Alex, male or female? Usually there's plenty of us everywhere.


----------



## Cemen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CemenDate: 2020-06-12 13:05:16Reaction Score: 3




Myrrinda said:


> So far we have three Alexes. Any other Alex, male or female? Usually there's plenty of us everywhere.


I'm a man. If you asked me.


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MyrrindaDate: 2020-06-12 17:56:32Reaction Score: 6


Fun fact, my last name is also a male first name, and before I got married, my last name also was a male first name, in 5th grade on the first day, my parents and me were sitting and sitting after the little festivity, waiting and waiting for me to get called for going to class with the teacher, everyone was already assigned a class but me, because they messed the names up... So at least I made an entrance and all the kids knew me because I was late  And my ticket for public transport was for a Mister Alexander in the beginning... 
Both last names are very common in Germany and I stopped counting the messups.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EvadaDate: 2020-06-13 11:31:47Reaction Score: 1


I'm Eva, my username is my first and last name combined. I should add 1.4 as that is what my social credit score will be once we are rated (reference to the truck driver in Black Mirror "Nosedive").

A quick backstory, I was a well trained "*yes girl* " I finally landed a fancy job in upper management and got my fancy little title in the corporate cult I slaved 14 hour days for. My usual day started with an early alarm, morning workout with hubby, rushing home to get the kids off to, _what now I refer to as their _*social programming centers-* all was normal, except it wasn't! I thought I had it all, but I just didn't fit in with the herd and my search began.

I have an amazing husband - we've been married 25 years this year, and family! My hubby has always felt like he didn't fit in (he's a member here too) he's an intellectual man with a constant appetite for truth and knowledge who supported and led me down my path to awakening, fortunately- unfortunately!

We started watching tons of documentaries, one of the first was "Zeightgeist", "The Secret", "Water: The Great Mystery" etc...movie nights were no longer Hollywood blockbusters, they were all mind bending thought provoking films.

Then came the books, my husband being an avid reader went on a reading binge flying through one book after another -and while he always had one foot in the rabbit hole, he began to fall a little deeper down after reading a little paperback  ,"*The Celestine Prophecy**", *which, at the time, he considered to be a silly little book with a cheap low budget movie made about it. Out of curiosity, he continued on to read the sequel books and was blown away by "*The Secret of Shambhala*".

Then came the little red paperback by Sam Harris called "Free Will" that book f**ked him up, especially the idea that free will is an illusion, we are not entirely in control of our decisions and our life, I remember him explaining to me something like your body knows your next move 6 or more seconds ahead of you taking action or even thinking about it, so free will can't possibly exist - we debated _that_ topic for a very long time and I now agree - to tell you why would be way to long to this already long story. I believe that book was where he dragged me down the damn rabbit hole too and he fell completely in, even leading him to get involved in the experimental research division in the Military. More books were read, more movies watched opening more crazy doors. Another important read was  " There Are No Coincidences" it's all about synchronicity and how everything happens for a reason which once you understand this you can never look at things the same again! Everything is to be questioned!

So here we are now, the truth really is stranger than fiction and it is clear that couldn't be more evident as it is now considering where the world is today and heading--"The Great Reset" why do they call everything great-the great war, the great depression, it's not great and neither will the planned upcoming reset be! In fact, we are extremely worried about our kids, well, not kids anymore--they are all grown up now- who still live in Canada. We are a nomadic couple as we finally exited the game in search of a simpler life, we want the kids to join us but they are resisting and we don't want to go back! If you have kids (and maybe have moved abroad and have the same concern, we would love to hear from you). Anyway, we have lost many friends and family as many of you have, people don't like to hear the truth and even attempting to start a conversation about new ideas or a different story than his-story or anything outside of the ordinary labels you a "conspiracy theorist" and when you try to awaken sheeple up from their sleep they are like a grumpy goo "leave me alone I'm having a good dream"!


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-06-13 18:56:31Reaction Score: 2




Bear Claw said:


> House of Leaves


Do you mean the book? I read that thing and had the hairs standing up on the back of my neck at regular intervals. It was a real effort to get through, I was living alone at the time, wildest book of the imagination I've ever read bar none (and I've read Ulysses (by Joyce) and Satanic Verses). Absolutely brilliant, visceral af. Unforgettable.



SuperTrouper said:


> I'm copying a comment left by someone: "If anyone's wondering this is basically what Australia is like". F'in oath.


Absolutely true story. The sheila's aren't much different tbh. (Nor is NZ.)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-06-13 20:04:45Reaction Score: 2




Verity said:


> Do you mean the book? I read that thing and had the hairs standing up on the back of my neck at regular intervals. It was a real effort to get through, I was living alone at the time, wildest book of the imagination I've ever read bar none (and I've read Ulysses (by Joyce) and Satanic Verses). Absolutely brilliant, visceral af. Unforgettable.


Yeah the book. Its been on my shelf a long time, and Starmonkey recommended it to me. So I'm going to read it. Autumn is a good time for scary books, and I am just reading another atm (three body problem - Cixin Liu, (okay and easy to read, but not mega great tbh, but thats kinda what I need right now). I did actually start it once (House of Leaves), and cannot remember why I stopped, I don't mind a big book at all. Or even an obfuscating one.

You sound good for a book recommendation! Have you got one?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-06-13 20:53:31Reaction Score: 5


HI MY NAME IS DRONE I EAT MICROWAVE FOOD ONLY AN BELEVE IN THE TV MAN I LOVEMAINSTREMETVANMUSICIWILLLIATENTOANYSHITMUSICASLONGASTHEREAREENUFAD ERTS
ALSOILOVENASAANDIMNONBINARYANTHISSITEISDANGEROUSANDYOURALLRITEWING

THANXBYE


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-13 20:58:06Reaction Score: 1


Well, not our first shill. Hopefully we won't see too many more of those.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-06-13 21:30:24Reaction Score: 2




Bear Claw said:


> Yeah the book. Its been on my shelf a long time, and Starmonkey recommended it to me. So I'm going to read it. Autumn is a good time for scary books, and I am just reading another atm (three body problem - Cixin Liu, (okay and easy to read, but not mega great tbh, but thats kinda what I need right now). I did actually start it once (House of Leaves), and cannot remember why I stopped, I don't mind a big book at all. Or even an obfuscating one.
> 
> You sound good for a book recommendation! Have you got one?


You'll love it. It's super-engaging, really wild.
ONE? Ha. How long have you got.
No- what sort do you want? What do you want to know- where do you want to go?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-06-13 21:47:32Reaction Score: 1




Verity said:


> You'll love it. It's super-engaging, really wild.
> ONE? Ha. How long have you got.
> No- what sort do you want? What do you want to know- where do you want to go?


Ah I don't know! You can give as many as you want, although lets assume I only have time to read one. For now. I haven't read satanic verses but I have read Ulysses. I like fantasy and sci-fi, but have done many of them, less so sci-fi. I have had good forays into horror but don't know the genre, dipped in and out of Stephen King, Lovecraft and Shirley Jackson. My favourite book is illuminatus! trilogy but it used to be Imajica. Nothing better than a well built world or a well written sentence by a master wordsmith. Think the lovechild of William Burroughs and Patrick Rothfuss...


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-06-14 04:11:46Reaction Score: 2


Here we have the Australian version of Bill Hicks and George Carlin.

As usual  **** Language Warning.**** Enjoy.



This being the get to know each other thread ill let you all in on my them tube channel. 
stEvo lution

*You were born original don't die a copy*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-06-14 06:01:58Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Well, not our first shill. Hopefully we won't see too many more of those.


Shill? 
It was a joke.. I was trying to imitate one of the mask wearing drones (ie the public) 

Suggesting that I work for the government, because I made a joke you didn't understand, is rather extreme 

I don't work for the government, far from it.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-06-14 07:09:09Reaction Score: 6




GlobeHead69 said:


> Shill?
> It was a joke.. I was trying to imitate one of the mask wearing drones (ie the public)
> 
> Suggesting that I work for the government, because I made a joke you didn't understand, is rather extreme
> ...


Lol~ I think that was also a joke and you've misunderstood the gist of it being joke on your joke. This concerns me because it seems ever so familiar. You're not a fire sign are you? You sound like you might be. Got to try to moderate those flames if you are because they burn both ways.

Chinese Zodiac – Chinese New Year 2020

I am Michael. I am 65 years old. I have one non~human child and supposedly one human partner. I'm retired and I live a carefree idyllic life relatively speaking. My biggest concern these days mainly figures around whether I will have enough money to keep paying for the naked youth I employ as care givers. They are quite costly and usually finicky as well, and I like to needle them with endless pitiful cries for assistance; how I've fallen and can't get up, or need some more coffee, ice tea, or cigarettes. Whatever I can think of for the most part is what I claim I need right away. I get the greatest kick when I get them wound up and they say they are going to push my wheelchair in to the pool. I tell them they are all on camera 24 seven, to which they usually say they don't care, I deserve to die and it might be worth the stint in jail just for vacation purposes.

I'm going to miss life when it really and truly does end, but ya know I'm just not so sure I want another recycle job again: I now know what my last life was about, and this one was better, but I just don't know if this is worth all the damn work it takes. You have to learn everything all over and it takes so much time. Seem's like poor planning that it works that way. I'm going to complain to whomever is in charge, once I do get to where there is, and about this crappy planning of having to learn all the fundamentals all over again. I mean it's a gyp, and then there's the poorly thought~out proposition of the way teeth work. Like what were they thinking?  The same goes for eyesight, and hearing, but the teeth business is really just unforgivable when you consider how stupid they are, like why shouldn't we be getting new teeth constantly? Why do we get this stupid one set replacement deal while sharks get endless replacements?  I mean for God's Sake is that just stupid or what? I am the superior species aren't I?  So who was doing the thinking there huh?  So anyways this line of complaining really makes me wonder about the idea that there's an intelligence behind the way things work: We need to think about just how intelligent: Like what, were you drunk when you did that part? Fricking alcoholics~


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-06-14 09:20:56Reaction Score: 1


Haha


Dielectric said:


> Lol~ I think that was also a joke and you've misunderstood the gist of it being joke on your joke. This concerns me because it seems ever so familiar. You're not a fire sign are you? You sound like you might be. Got to try to moderate those flames if you are because they burn both ways.
> 
> Chinese Zodiac – Chinese New Year 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-06-14 10:16:46Reaction Score: 1




GlobeHead69 said:


> Shill?
> It was a joke.. I was trying to imitate one of the mask wearing drones (ie the public)
> 
> Suggesting that I work for the government, because I made a joke you didn't understand, is rather extreme
> ...


Take a chill pill im sure she was only joking.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-14 16:01:39Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> I am Michael. I am 65 years old. I have one non~human child and supposedly one human partner. I'm retired and I live a carefree idyllic life relatively speaking. My biggest concern these days mainly figures around whether I will have enough money to keep paying for the naked youth I employ as care givers. They are quite costly and usually finicky as well, and I like to needle them with endless pitiful cries for assistance; how I've fallen and can't get up, or need some more coffee, ice tea, or cigarettes.
> ...


You are even worse then the Bulgarian president. But at least I understand now why you can write such long posts ...


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-06-14 18:10:29Reaction Score: 0




Bear Claw said:


> Ah I don't know! You can give as many as you want, although lets assume I only have time to read one. For now. I haven't read satanic verses but I have read Ulysses. I like fantasy and sci-fi, but have done many of them, less so sci-fi. I have had good forays into horror but don't know the genre, dipped in and out of Stephen King, Lovecraft and Shirley Jackson. My favourite book is illuminatus! trilogy but it used to be Imajica. Nothing better than a well built world or a well written sentence by a master wordsmith. Think the lovechild of William Burroughs and Patrick Rothfuss...


well book recommendations get overwhelming but  here ya go I love these  extremely entertaining 6 million year history timeline  sci fi fanatsy dialoge is some of the best I ever read...Saga of Pliocene Exile


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-06-14 18:51:43Reaction Score: 12


My name's Luke, I am 32 - I work for a Cooperative in West Yorkshire.... I am constantly underwhealmed by my co-workers conformist and authoritarian worldviews. 

I started on this journey (asking questions) when I was 12... I read a Chuck Missler book about UFO's and that, was it!

In my spare time (a very small item) I do music.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-06-14 19:32:43Reaction Score: 5




GlobeHead69 said:


> My name's Luke, I am 32 - I work for a Cooperative in West Yorkshire.... I am constantly underwhealmed by my co-workers conformist and authoritarian worldviews.
> 
> I started on this journey (asking questions) when I was 12... I read a Chuck Missler book about UFO's and that, was it!
> 
> In my spare time (a very small item) I do music.


Nice work!
That snare sounds so good!!!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-06-14 19:55:24Reaction Score: 2




Trouvare said:


> Nice work!
> That snare sounds so good!!!


Thanks man, it's a 13x6 bird's-eye maple, mapex drumfest special edition.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-14 22:46:26Reaction Score: 1




GlobeHead69 said:


> Shill?
> It was a joke.. I was trying to imitate one of the mask wearing drones (ie the public)
> 
> Suggesting that I work for the government, because I made a joke you didn't understand, is rather extreme
> ...


 Then please accept my apologies.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-06-15 19:36:39Reaction Score: 0


Locked.


----------

